# finally added a pic of our giant



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

You'll all been wondering what a 79lb Vizsla looks like haven't you? ;-) well check the photo gallery, he's in general vizsla section. [once it's approved anyway!] We've switchd him to Mother Hubbard's Wellness food, so we'll see if this helps trim him down a bit- but I think we're stuck with his size..it's more his height than anything- he's solid!


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pic 

Just approved it now,

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=497


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

he must be tall cause he doesn't look that big, how tall is he?
Scooby's 27kg (just under 60lb) and he's definitely not over weight for his size cause you can still see his ribs when he runs ( i read somewhere on here that that's how to tell) but he is tall, bigger than bread standard, but we love him !


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I have no idea how tall actually- we should measure him. But yes, he doesn't look overweight, but he's just ....huge. Misha and Crazy Kian will tell you ;-)


----------

